# Dive lights



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Which one is the best? Had two pelican LEDs this weekend go bad by letting water in. The q beam style. They are so bright but I need something that's going to stay on. Is there maintenance that I need to perform or Is there a better one out there. This is for night dives which we do a lot of.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

For serious night dives I use a canister light.... I have the h11 adjustable model which I dont see listed.... Salvo also makes a good light.... good luck...

http://www.diverite.com/products/catalog/lights


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I always buy princeton tec from MBT. They are powerful for the price and they all come with a manufacturer's lifetime warranty. Even covers flooding of lights, which does happen from time to time. You can just send them back, they will send you a brand new light with no charge for return shipping. I've had to do it a couple times, though, which is my only problem with the light. Sometimes they actually returned it with new batteries, which are pretty expensive. I have the shockwave II and recommend it highly.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> I always buy princeton tec from MBT. They are powerful for the price and they all come with a manufacturer's lifetime warranty. Even covers flooding of lights, which does happen from time to time. You can just send them back, they will send you a brand new light with no charge for return shipping. I've had to do it a couple times, though, which is my only problem with the light. Sometimes they actually returned it with new batteries, which are pretty expensive. I have the shockwave II and recommend it highly.


Man I had a brain fart. Pelican wa the first I tried. Princetons led was the ones that crapped out on my brother this weekend. Two of em. guess I will send em back.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The Hollis LED5 has been the top new light on the market this year.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Princeton flooded on me also. Scubapro has a 4 c cell light that is awesome. It is flashlight style (not pistol grip). It only says "scubapro" on it or I would tell you the name. Check out the hollis like evensplit says. They look pretty good.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

countryjwh said:


> Man I had a brain fart. Pelican wa the first I tried. Princetons led was the ones that crapped out on my brother this weekend. Two of em. guess I will send em back.


Princeton Tec 
5198 Rt. 130
Bordentown, NJ 08505

Tel: 609-298-9331, 800-257-9080 (Toll Free)
Fax:609-298-9601
Email: [email protected]


Here's the info. I would call and get a return number set up. Good luck!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Evensplit said:


> The Hollis LED5 has been the top new light on the market this year.


:thumbup: The Hollis LED5 is an awesome light!!


----------



## Saltman (Jan 16, 2014)

What about this blog post on the Underwater Kinetics diving torch?

It seems to get good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater Kinetics sl4 led, a blinding 400 lumens, and the no questions lifetime warranty. I carried the halogen version years ago as cave diving back ups. They are still my favorite. Dive Pros keeps these in stock.


----------

